# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Modernisation du style du forum

## Anomaly

*Modernisation du style du forum*


Chers membres du Club,

Comme vous l'avez probablement remarqu, le style du forum a t modernis. Il y a des nouvelles couleurs en accord avec le nouveau style graphique dj en vigueur en haut du site ainsi que sur le portail, et de nouvelles icnes plus modernes sans pour autant cder aux extrmes du flat design.  :;): 

Fonctionnellement, le forum reste cependant identique. La barre du profil / tableau de bord a t dplace au-dessus de la publicit large, afin d'tre fusionne avec les diffrentes barres de menus, ce qui vite le fait d'avoir deux barres comme avant.

N'hsitez pas  faire part de vos avis, suggestions et ventuels dfauts.  :;): 

Excellente navigation sur Developpez.com !  ::ccool::

----------


## dourouc05

::ccool:: , un petit coup de peinture vraiment bien fait  ::D:  ! J'apprcie notamment l'augmentation du contraste, ce qui fait du bien aux yeux. 

Petite rgression : avant, on pouvait double-cliquer sur l'icne d'un forum  pour le marquer comme lu, a ne semble plus marcher

----------


## Bousk

Perso j'aime pas, j'ai t choqu quand j'ai refresh mon tableau de bord. Entre tout ce blanc, les couleurs plus ptantes et les emoticones, mes yeux piquent.

----------


## ProgElecT

Salut

 :+1:  au 2 derniers messages.
Pour moi il y a aussi le fait de passer avec le curseur souris sur un bouton ou une partie de titre de type lien, la diffrence de couleur n'est pas suffisamment significative.
Je me fais peut tre trop vieux pour ce type de changement  ::calim2::

----------


## dourouc05

> Je me fais peut tre trop vieux pour ce type de changement


J'aurais plutt tendance  dire que l'outil doit s'adapter  l'utilisateur que l'inverse  ::aie:: .

----------


## Skyxia

Hey !

Personnellement je suis tout  fait en accord avec ce nouveau thme, il tait plus que temps (2019) d'avoir un petit rafrachissement graphique et le fait comme dit Anomaly de ne pas non plus succomber  100% au flat design est un bon choix. 

Je suis aussi d'accord sur  :

 le fait qu'on puisse pu double cliquer, a serait bien si a pouvait tre rimplent
 le changement de couleur pas assez significatif avec le curseur souris

Top en tous cas bravo l'quipe  ::ccool:: 

Aller pour le kiff, un petit retour au 2 Avril 2002 ci-dessous  ::aie:: 

Pice jointe 451443

Cdt,

----------


## Anomaly

> J'apprcie notamment l'augmentation du contraste





> les couleurs plus ptantes


L'augmentation du contraste (relle ici) effectivement ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde. Ceci dit, il est prvu de rajouter d'autres thmes en plus de celui-ci (thme par dfaut) pour proposer d'autres jeux de couleurs, en particulier un thme sombre. Mais il fallait bien dj commencer par un thme standard, qui permette de s'accorder avec le nouveau gabarit (haut de page).




> Entre tout ce blanc


En ralit il y a moins de blanc qu'avant, car le fond du site est pass au gris, et que le contenu des diffrents blocs a toujours t blanc. Par contre l'index des forums a t ar, d'o probablement cette impression de davantage de surface blanche. Aprs, le thme sombre en prparation devrait rsoudre ce souci.  :;): 




> Petite rgression : avant, on pouvait double-cliquer sur l'icne d'un forum  pour le marquer comme lu, a ne semble plus marcher


Bien vu, videmment cela n'est pas intentionnel, nous allons rsoudre cela dans les meilleurs dlais.  :;):

----------


## plegat

Effectivement, a pique un peu les yeux... mais bon, une fois qu'ils auront cicatris, a ira mieux!
Et a redonne un petit coup de jeune, on se croirait revenu dans les annes 2000 avec le flat design de l'poque!  ::aie:: 

Par contre a pourrait tre bien d'uniformiser le style des icnes quand il y a des nouveaux messages pour les forums (l'icne bleue se dote d'un post-it jaune), les sous-forums (qui deviennent rose... mais pourquoi rose?) et les discussions (qui passent au jaune...)

----------


## chrtophe

J'apprcie les nouveaux contrastes, ce qui serait top pour moi : un passage en gras des textes de titre en blanc ou une taille de +1 de la police, selon le meilleur rendu.

Modernisation sans excs. 
 ::ccool::

----------


## Bousk

> En ralit il y a moins de blanc qu'avant, car le fond du site est pass au gris, et que le contenu des diffrents blocs a toujours t blanc. Par contre l'index des forums a t ar, d'o probablement cette impression de davantage de surface blanche. Aprs, le thme sombre en prparation devrait rsoudre ce souci.


Pourtant quand je regarde l'historique du site https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...aute-couleurs/ oui le background est blanc, mais les blocs de textes sont tous dans des fonds plus gris/bleus donc le blanc est peu visible au final. Maintenant c'est l'inverse avec un background gris et les blocs de textes blancs, donc bien plus flashy.

----------


## Anomaly

> Pourtant quand je regarde l'historique du site...


Ce que tu montres ici est la version 2006-2013 du forum.  :;):   partir de 2014, l'aspect tait trs diffrent, avec plus de blanc et des couleurs pastels, beaucoup moins contrastes.  :;):  Voici l'exemple du forum avant l'arrive du nouveau gabarit (haut de page) en dcembre dernier.  :;): 




> J'apprcie les nouveaux contrastes, ce qui serait top pour moi : un passage en gras des textes de titre en blanc ou une taille de +1 de la police, selon le meilleur rendu.


De quels titres tu parles s'il te plat ? Merci.  :;):

----------


## l_autodidacte

Il y a autre chose  signaler : 
J'avais remarqu depuis le skin avant l'actuel, une petite incohrente : Le bouton d'en bas pour chaque discussion avant qu'elle ne soit rsolue est intitul *Rsolu*, mais une fois elle l'est, l'intitul devient *N'est plus rsolu*.
Un peu bizarre, non !
Cela voudrait dire que ds qu'une question est pose, elle est *rsolue*  ::koi::  et quand elle l'est, elle *n'est plus rsolue* !!!!  ::koi:: 

La logique voudrait que le bouton soit intitul *Pas encore rsolu* , puis quand le problme est rsolu, l'intitul devienne *Rsolu*.

Ceci tant, est-il possible de modifier l'intitul du bouton comme indiqu en suivant une telle logique ?

----------


## danielhagnoul

::salut:: 

Avec Dark Reader c'est trs beau ces nouvelles icnes.

Le double clic sur un dossier forum (pour mettre tout en lu) ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## bouye

Pas sur de sentir un sentiment de modernit et j'ai quelques doutes sur le choix des couleurs (un ergonome voir mme un mdecin aurait sans doute son mot  dire quand  la fatigue visuelle induite par ces bleus sombres hyper contrasts sur le gris du fond alors que ces mmes bleus passent plutt bien sur la barre en haut de lcran) mais a ne me drange pas trop. 

Par contre, on manque clairement de contraste visuel entre  et  . La premire mriterai dtre moins vive histoire qu'on se rende bien compte qu'il n'y pas de nouvelle discussion dans ce forum. Actuellement j'ai l'impression de nager dans une soupe dicnes bleu profond qui se ressemblent toutes (h vi je commence  me faire vieux ) et dont le style fait trs 2006 (avant larrive de Mtro ou de versions rcentes de macOS/iOS).

----------


## Neckara

Pourquoi le smiley dans les abonnements ?

----------


## chrtophe

Je parles de ces titres ci :

Et peut-tre centrer la ligne par rapport  la ligne du dessous.

----------


## Mimisator

> Il y a autre chose  signaler : 
> J'avais remarqu depuis le skin avant l'actuel, une petite incohrente : Le bouton d'en bas pour chaque discussion avant qu'elle ne soit rsolue est intitul *Rsolu*, mais une fois elle l'est, l'intitul devient *N'est plus rsolu*.
> Un peu bizarre, non !
> Cela voudrait dire que ds qu'une question est pose, elle est *rsolue*  et quand elle l'est, elle *n'est plus rsolue* !!!! 
> 
> La logique voudrait que le bouton soit intitul *Pas encore rsolu* , puis quand le problme est rsolu, l'intitul devienne *Rsolu*.
> 
> Ceci tant, est-il possible de modifier l'intitul du bouton comme indiqu en suivant une telle logique ?


La logique est plus simple : le bouton porte le nom de l'action qu'il entrane.
Quand la discussion est ouverte le bouton s'appelle "Rsolu" car il permet l'action : "passer la discussion en Rsolue" et inversement.
Une fois Rsolue, tu peux potentiellement rouvrir la discussion, le bouton s'appelle "N'est plus rsolu" car il indique l'action d'ter ce statut  :;):

----------


## CinePhil

Je n'ai pas encore d'avis tranch sur le nouveau design que je viens tout juste de dcouvrir.

Par contre, dans la partie [PRIV] du forum, j'avais mis, il y a dj un temps certain, la suggestion d'avoir un thme un peu diffrent au niveau des couleurs pour l'affichage des blogs. Cela permettrait, peut-tre,  certains de se rendre compte qu'ils sont sur leur blog et non sur le forum et qu'ils doivent donc plutt crire un article intressant plutt que poser une question  laquelle il y a peu de chances que quelqu'un rponde puisque ce n'est pas le lieu adquat sur notre site prfr...  ::weird:: 

J'ai personnellement mis des couleurs diffrentes sur mon blog mais ce serait bien que DVP en propose par dfaut.

----------


## Neckara

Par contre, vivement le thme sombre.

Moi qui passe ma journe devant un cran, c'est bien trop clair et blanc, a pte les yeux.

----------


## Anomaly

> dont le style fait trs 2006 (avant larrive de Mtro


Je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse considrer le style Metro comme tant un progrs.  :;):  Mais bien videmment, les gots et les couleurs a ne se discute pas.




> Pourquoi le smiley dans les abonnements ?


Cela n'indique pas un abonnement (c'est le rle de l'icne ), mais une discussion dans laquelle tu as post au moins un message. C'est souvent la mme chose avec le rglage par dfaut de s'abonner aux discussions auxquelles on participe mais ce rglage peut tre chang et un abonnement peut tre mis ou retir manuellement sur toute discussion.

En ce qui concerne le visuel de la frimousse, il en fallait un. L'ancien visuel tait une petite flche (oriente vers le bas ), dont la signification me parat tout aussi quelconque que l'usage de la frimousse. Par contre, on pouvait facilement le confondre avec le visuel flche (oriente vers la droite) qui indique une discussion dplace dans un autre forum. C'est pour cette raison principalement que le visuel a t modifi.

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

Le petit smiley c'est un peu "too much" pour moi. Quant au style gnral vite, vite, un thme un peu moins "agressif aux yeux", merci pour eux

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

je vais faire mon vilain petit canard mais quand j'ai dcouvert ce nouveau look j'ai juste t horrifi.

Impression d'entrer dans une entreprise de pompes funbres, et a se voit bien avec une image rduite :

Pice jointe 451603

Ces bandeaux sombres sombres sombres, quelle abomination.

Alors oui, c'est contrast, mais on s'en fiche au niveau des bandeaux. Le contraste il le faut pour une bonne lisibilit du texte qui, depuis les dbuts de l'imprimerie est de plus en plus noir sur des papiers de plus en plus blancs et l, lisibilit maximum donc lecture au top.

Mais ces bandeaux de sparation, et ces grandes icnes sur le ct, c'est vraiment affreux.  ::calim2:: 




> J'ai personnellement mis des couleurs diffrentes sur mon blog mais ce serait bien que DVP en propose par dfaut.


J'ai jet un il, c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux : plus reposant, moins agressif, bref...

----------


## CinePhil

> J'ai jet un il, c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux : plus reposant, moins agressif, bref...


Le but tait juste de distinguer le blog du forum. J'ai donc fait a un peu vite  l'poque et je n'y ai plus retouch alors le bleu est peut-tre flashy mais c'tait l'ide que j'aimerais bien que DVP mette en oeuvre : une distinction nette au niveau du design entre forum et blog, mme si les deux fonctionnent de la mme manire et ont une interface globalement similaire.

EDIT : Voil, j'ai un peu adouci le bleu du fond.  ::):

----------


## Garvelienn

Je n'ai pas encore d'avis sur le design global. J'attends galement la version sombre  ::ave::  .

Juste deux petites choses.

- 1. Sur mon PC, avec Firefox comme Chromium (je n'ai pas Chrome) et sans bloqueur de pub/javascript, le formulaire de connexion a un soucis de placement. N'est-ce qu'avec moi ? (ref si aprs)

Pice jointe 451616

- 2. Ce dernier point est clairement du chipotage donc dites-moi si c'est une remarque pertinente ou non. Les pouces sont lgrement rogns en bas  droite de chaque rponse :

Pice jointe 451618

Bon boulot pour le travail accompli (on aime ou n'aime pas). Ce n'est pas vident sur un site ayant un tel historique, donc bien jou.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Par contre, vivement le thme sombre.
> 
> Moi qui passe ma journe devant un cran, c'est bien trop clair et blanc, a pte les yeux.


La majorit du temps, j'inverse les couleurs de l'cran. Donc un thme clair m'arrange : a m'vite d'inverser de nouveau les couleurs quand je consulte Developpez.com.

Sur Windows, si l'application Loupe est ouverte, il suffit de faire AltGr+I pour inverser les couleurs.
Je me rappelle que tu es sous Linux. N'existe-il pas un moyen quivalent pour inverser les couleurs d'un simple raccourci clavier ?

----------


## Neckara

> La majorit du temps, j'inverse les couleurs de l'cran. Donc un thme clair m'arrange : a m'vite d'inverser de nouveau les couleurs quand je consulte Developpez.com.


J'utilise une extension "Dark Background And Light Text".

Mais pour une raison que j'ignore, sur certains sites a passe trs mal, donc je dois le dsactiver de temps en temps.

----------


## l_autodidacte

> La logique est plus simple : le bouton porte le nom de l'action qu'il entrane.
> Quand la discussion est ouverte le bouton s'appelle "Rsolu" car il permet l'action : "passer la discussion en Rsolue" et inversement.
> Une fois Rsolue, tu peux potentiellement rouvrir la discussion, le bouton s'appelle "N'est plus rsolu" car il indique l'action d'ter ce statut


Selon cette logique _simple_, peu de gens comprendraient cela. Dans un tel cas, et pour tirer le tout au clair, ledit bouton devrait avoir un PouUp indiquant l'action  entreprendre quand on appuie dessus.

D'ailleurs, pour le bouton *Agrandir/**Restaurer* Pice jointe 451639 Pice jointe 451638 de la barre des titres d'une fentre : l'image du bouton indique son tat *actuel* et l'info-bulle indique le prochain tat si le bouton est cliqu.

A mon avis, l'ancien bouton  serait plus explicite avec la petite coche qu'il porte quand la discussion passe en Rsolue. Mais c'est peut-tre l'innovation qui veut qu'il y ait des choses incongrues....

----------


## Anomaly

> D'ailleurs, pour le bouton *Agrandir/**Restaurer* Pice jointe 451639 Pice jointe 451638 de la barre des titres d'une fentre : l'image du bouton indique son tat *actuel* et l'info-bulle indique le prochain tat si le bouton est cliqu.


H bien justement ce n'est pas l'impression que a me donne : le visuel de ton exemple (fentres Windows Vista+) semble bien signifier l'tat dsir et certainement pas l'tat actuel. Et les boutons de fentres sous Ubuntu fonctionnent de la mme manire : leur graphisme indique l'tat obtenu si on clique dessus, et pas son tat actuel.

Attention, je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'actuellement "Rsolu" en terme de libell n'est pas terrible car cela semble indiquer un tat alors que c'est bien une action ; or une action devrait tre un verbe et non pas un tat. Donc un meilleur libell serait "Mettre Rsolu" par exemple, avec le risque que cela soit plus verbeux.  :;):  D'un autre ct cela fait longtemps (depuis 2014) que le bouton est ainsi, ce n'est donc pas nouveau.  :;):

----------


## l_autodidacte

> H bien justement ce n'est pas l'impression que a me donne : le visuel de ton exemple (fentres Windows Vista+) semble bien signifier l'tat dsir et certainement pas l'tat actuel.


 Dsol, mais c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit(et je parle preuve  l'appui sauf si je suis en  train d'utiliser une version obsolte de Windows   ::koi::  ) : *Le graphique indique l'tat* *actuel* de la fentre c--d : Un carr est affich lorsque la fentre est dans un tat normal(ni rduite ni agrandie) et le double-carr indique l'tat de la fentre *agrandie quand elle est agrandie*. Les info-bulles, elles, indiquent l'action  entreprendre si on clique sur le bouton(donc le nouvel tat de la fentre).





> Et les boutons de fentres sous Ubuntu fonctionnent de la mme manire...


 Je parle de Windows.





> un meilleur libell serait "Mettre Rsolu" par exemple


 Je confirme   ::ccool::  





> D'un autre ct cela fait longtemps (depuis 2014)


Dans le post #12, j'ai dit :"*J'avais remarqu depuis le skin avant l'actuel, une petite incohrente ...*"

 De toute faon ce n'est pas un sujet  en polmiquer mais c'tait juste une suggestion qui, me semble-t-il, pourrait tre prise en compte.

----------


## Bousk

> Dsol, mais c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit(et je parle preuve  l'appui sauf si je suis en  train d'utiliser une version obsolte de Windows   ) : *Le graphique indique l'tat* *actuel* de la fentre c--d : Un carr est affich lorsque la fentre est dans un tat normal(ni rduite ni agrandie) et le double-carr indique l'tat de la fentre *agrandie quand elle est agrandie*. Les info-bulles, elles, indiquent l'action  entreprendre si on clique sur le bouton(donc le nouvel tat de la fentre).


Non, le grand carr indique que le click va agrandir la fentre pour la mettre en plein cran o elle sera seule visible.
Le double carr indique un rtrcissement de la fentre o d'autres fentres seront aussi visibles.
Le texte en overlay est juste une version textuelle de cette icne/action.

----------


## l_autodidacte

J'ai peut-tre mal exprim mon ide : au lieu du terme _indique_, je dirai la chose suivante : le carr est affich si la fentre est dans un tat normal et le double carr quand elle est agrandie.

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai peut-tre mal exprim mon ide : au lieu du terme _indique_, je dirai la chose suivante : le carr est affich si la fentre est dans un tat normal et le double carr quand elle est agrandie.


Non tu as trs bien expliqu cette ide, mais ce qu'on veut te dire, c'est que le grand carr signifie bien "plein cran" et le double carr "fentre normale" (puisqu'on voit d'autres fentres, elle n'est donc pas maximise). Donc  chaque fois, on a une icne qui reprsente bien l'tat futur, et jamais l'tat actuel.

Sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le double-clic sur une icne d'un forum, dans le but de marquer comme Lu, fonctionne  nouveau.  :;):

----------


## Skyxia

> Sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le double-clic sur une icne d'un forum, dans le but de marquer comme Lu, fonctionne  nouveau.


Magnifique merci  ::love::

----------


## l_autodidacte

> Non tu as trs bien expliqu cette ide,..../..... Donc  chaque fois, on a une icne qui reprsente bien l'tat futur, et jamais l'tat actuel.


C'est justement l qu'on ne s'est pas compris : Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ce que tu dis. 

Mais moi je parle de *l'icne affiche dans un tat donn*, qu'elle reprsente l'tat future ou non, ce n'est l la question.

J'ai devant moi un Win XP Pro SP3 (je n'en ai pas d'autres  l'heure qu'il est), les choses ont-ils chang depuis (avec Win 7, 8 et 10) ?

Ce sera ma dernire intervention sur ce sujet(s'il n'y a pas de rpliques bien sr)

----------


## Invit

Le contraste est beaucoup trop fort.
Passer aussi subitement d'un fond blanc  un fond sombre, a flingue les yeux !

Au passage dans les pages de rsultat de recherche, les heures des derniers messages taient dj  moiti visibles, l avec leur couleur blanche elle ne le sont plus du tout.

----------


## Anomaly

> dans les pages de rsultat de recherche, les heures des derniers messages taient dj  moiti visibles, l avec leur couleur blanche elle ne le sont plus du tout.


Il va falloir me donner les tapes pour reproduire ce phnomne car je n'observe rien de tel, mais la recherche comporte de multiples visages.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> - 2. Ce dernier point est clairement du chipotage donc dites-moi si c'est une remarque pertinente ou non. Les pouces sont lgrement rogns en bas  droite de chaque rponse :
> 
> Pice jointe 451618


Tout  fait, mais en plus c'est  gomtrie variable et alatoire, ou il y a un critre qui m'a chapp :

Pice jointe 451898

montage doubl pour bien mettre le dfaut en vidence.

----------


## Invit

> Il va falloir me donner les tapes pour reproduire ce phnomne car je n'observe rien de tel, mais la recherche comporte de multiples visages.


Exemple avec les derniers messages : 

Pice jointe 452026

----------


## Anomaly

> Passer aussi subitement d'un fond blanc  un fond sombre, a flingue les yeux !


A quel niveau exactement ce passage ? Au niveau du fil d'ariane ? Au niveau du titre du bloc de chaque message dans une discussion ?

Sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous informer que le formulaire de connexion a t corrig.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> dans les pages de rsultat de recherche, les heures des derniers messages taient dj  moiti visibles, l avec leur couleur blanche elle ne le sont plus du tout.


C'est corrig.  :;):

----------


## Garvelienn

> Sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous informer que le formulaire de connexion a t corrig.


C'est particulier les nouvelles couleurs du formulaire (dans le sens "pas habituel")  :8O:  mais pourquoi pas. Merci pour la correction.

----------


## SergioMaster

::applo::  un super bon point pour les petits pouces beaucoup plus sobres qu'avant. Au passage faudra aussi changer les moticnes   :+1:  /  :-1:

----------


## Anomaly

En effet j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer, entre autres ajustements, le remplacement des vieux boutons de votes par des nouveaux, plus jolis.  ::ccool:: 

Mais vous avez t plus rapides  commenter que moi  l'annoncer.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Au passage faudra aussi changer les moticnes   /


Ah non, ils sont mignons tout plein, ces pouces sur leurs boutons ! 

Allez, un dernier effort, claircir ces bandeaux *pouvantablement* sombres (quand je clique sur _Tableau de bord_, je manque m'vanouir), qu'on descende du corbillard, et claircir le bleu ultra sombre des dossiers sur le ct quand on est  la racine, et tout sera bien.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> En effet j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer, entre autres ajustements, le remplacement des vieux boutons de votes par des nouveaux, plus jolis. 
> Mais vous avez t plus rapides  commenter que moi  l'annoncer.


C'est surtout qu'on voie maintenant plus clairement si on  vot ou pas et quoi, bref "plus joli" ou pas moi je m'en tape mais c'est clairement plus fonctionnel  ::bravo::

----------


## Invit

> C'est corrig.


La couleur, oui. L'affichage tronqu, non (rsolution 1600 x 900) :

Pice jointe 452192



> A quel niveau exactement ce passage ? Au niveau du fil d'ariane ? Au niveau du titre du bloc de chaque message dans une discussion ?


Partout, chaque bandeau que ce soit dans les forums, les fils de discussion, tableau de bord comme relev par Jipt, bote de rception. Ainsi que la fentre des smileys supplmentaires.




> En effet j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer, entre autres ajustements, le remplacement des vieux boutons de votes par des nouveaux, plus jolis.


Faudra penser  modifier les  :+1:   :-1:   en consquence.

Et tant qu'on est sur les icnes, celles de cette page sont HS :

Pice jointe 452199

----------


## chrtophe

> En effet j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer, entre autres ajustements, le  remplacement des vieux boutons de votes par des nouveaux, plus jolis


Et le fait qu'ils soient plein quand on a vot c'est pratique.

A quoi correspond la diffrence de couleur (vert-bleu) dans les titres de post ?

----------


## Anomaly

> A quoi correspond la diffrence de couleur (vert-bleu) dans les titres de post ?


Voyons... cela fait des annes que c'est comme a.  :;):  Cela indique les messages majoritairement plusss ( partir de 3 votes positifs avec pas ou peu de votes ngatifs). Nous n'avons rien chang rcemment  ce sujet, cela date de l'instauration des votes sur les messages.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chrtophe

> Voyons... cela fait des annes que c'est comme a.


 ::oops::  Comment passer pour un con  ::): .

J'avais jamais fait gaffe,  moins que les contrastes plus marqus me permette de le remarquer que maintenant. On va dire a ::whistle2::

----------


## DotNetMatt

Perso, j'adore ! Quelques ajustements a realiser comme mentionne par les camarades ici..
Mais globalement top ce ravalement de facade !

Merci les gars  ::chin::

----------


## l_autodidacte

Dans cette page :
Le texte sous "*Intitul / Envoy par*" lorsque la personne ouvrant la page n'est pas abonne est : _Vous tes abonn  aucune demande._ 
Ce texte, ne devrait-il pas tre : (Vous *n'*tes abonn  aucune demande.) ?  bien sr sans les parenthses.

----------


## Jipt

Les pouces c'est portnawak :

Pice jointe 452498

----------


## Anomaly

> Les pouces c'est portnawak


Mais encore ? Je ne vois aucune anomalie dans cette copie d'cran.
Je vois que les messages 2 et 3 sont en vert pour cause de balance de vote significativement positive, et que tu as vot positivement sur les messages 1 et 2.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais encore ? Je ne vois aucune anomalie dans cette copie d'cran.
> Je vois que les messages 2 et 3 sont en vert pour cause de *balance de vote* significativement positive, et que tu as vot positivement sur *les messages 1 et 2.*


186 et 187 ? Toutes mes excuses, je *dcouvre* que ceux que j'ai plusss deviennent pleins.

Quant aux 2 et 3 (188 et 187), il a fallu que j'tudie le rendu tout en haut de la discussion (ces bandeaux sombres a ne va pas du tout) pour capter que le bandeau appartient au texte qui est dessous quand les pouces appartiennent au texte qui est dessus. Et quand on est au milieu d'une page, cette notion (surtout pour le bandeau) disparat.

D'o ma confusion. Dsol

----------


## plegat

> [...] pour capter que le bandeau appartient au texte qui est dessous quand les pouces appartiennent au texte qui est dessus. Et quand on est au milieu d'une page, cette notion (surtout pour le bandeau) disparat. [...]


Je rejoins Jipt sur ce coup, la couleur du bandeau infrieur des message manque un peu de contraste avec le fond, les couleurs sont trs (trop?) proches... Quand on a l'habitude, a passe, mais sinon on risque de plus/moinser la mauvaise discussion!  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> 186 et 187 ? Toutes mes excuses, je *dcouvre* que ceux que j'ai plusss deviennent pleins.


Aucun souci.  :;):  Il y avait toujours eu un visuel pour indiquer le message que nous avions pluss (ou moinss), mais il est vrai que l'ancien visuel tait peu flagrant. Le nouveau est beaucoup plus vident et cette nouveaut semble d'ailleurs beaucoup plaire.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quant aux 2 et 3 (188 et 187), il a fallu que j'tudie le rendu tout en haut de la discussion (ces bandeaux sombres a ne va pas du tout) pour capter que le bandeau appartient au texte qui est dessous quand les pouces appartiennent au texte qui est dessus. Et quand on est au milieu d'une page, cette notion (surtout pour le bandeau) disparat.





> Je rejoins Jipt sur ce coup, la couleur du bandeau infrieur des message manque un peu de contraste avec le fond, les couleurs sont trs (trop?) proches... Quand on a l'habitude, a passe, mais sinon on risque de plus/moinser la mauvaise discussion!


C'est un point intressant, merci de l'avoir soulev. Je n'avais pas pens qu'il pourrait y avoir une confusion de ce genre. Quel genre de couleur suggrez-vous pour viter cette confusion, selon vous ?  ::): 

Ensuite, nous avons bien compris que le contraste augment semble gner pas mal de personnes. C'est pourquoi, en plus du thme sombre dj annonc, il y aura un autre thme "pastel", plus proche des anciennes couleurs, qui vous sera accessible afin d'avoir un contraste moins lev si c'est ce que vous prfrez. Je vous demande un peu de patience  ce sujet, c'est en cours.  :;): 

Merci pour tous vos retours prcieux.  ::ave::

----------


## Auteur

> Faudra penser  modifier les    en consquence.


non, non  il faut les garder dans la liste des smileys pour l'Histoire  ::lun::   ::king:: . Et ajouter les nouveaux dans cette liste.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour, 



> Ensuite, nous avons bien compris que le contraste augment semble gner pas mal de personnes. C'est pourquoi, en plus du thme sombre dj annonc, il y aura un autre thme "pastel", plus proche des anciennes couleurs, qui vous sera accessible afin d'avoir un contraste moins lev si c'est ce que vous prfrez. Je vous demande un peu de patience  ce sujet, c'est en cours.


a tombe bien que tu en parles, car j'avais prpar a ( g. l'original,  dte mon traficotage) :
Pice jointe 452906

Oh, je me suis content de baisser la saturation et la luminosit des textes (beaucoup trop noirs et trop grands), des bandeaux et des enveloppes, juste pour donner une ide.
Perso ces enveloppes  bonhomme je trouve a d'un "bling-bling", fouhhh...
Trop grande, la tte, et trop "moderne", trop twitter trop fb.

Et l, jaune sur jaune, bof :
Pice jointe 452910

Un dernier truc bizarre, bien visible  la racine du forum (image du haut) : certains bandeaux ont les coins suprieur et infrieur arrondis, d'autres n'ont que le suprieur et d'autres aucun !
Curieux...

Bonne journe,

----------


## Charvalos

J'avoue que je ne vois pas le lien entre le smiley et le fait qu'on a rpondu  une discussion.  ::aie:: 

Sinon, il n'y a que moi qui trouve la couleur des champs de la partie connexion pas en phase avec le thme ?

----------


## Drowan

D'abord bravo et merci pour le boulot sur le site  ::chin:: 

Personnellement, j'aime bien mieux ce nouveau design. Plus moderne, plus clair, plus sobre. Bref pour moi c'est valid ! Encore plus s'il est prvu des thmes sombre et contraste faible, afin de plaire  tout le monde  :;): 

Seul truc que j'ai remarqu pour l'instant qui me plait peu, c'est ce smiley sur l'icone des discussions auxquelles on a particip. Je trouve que a donne un cot pas crdible au forum.

J'ai remarqu que certains lments sont  la limite du chevauchement sur la page de recherche avanc (Sous Chrome, en 1080*1920) :
Pice jointe 453300

----------


## Max

Salut




> Seul truc que j'ai remarqu pour l'instant qui me plait peu, c'est ce smiley sur l'icone des discussions auxquelles on a particip. Je trouve que a donne un cot pas crdible au forum.


Totalement d'accord avec cette information (en plus de ne pas tre explicite)

----------


## Anomaly

Message reu ; nous travaillons activement sur un visuel de remplacement pour les discussions pour lesquelles "on" a particip.  :;):

----------


## Max

> Message reu ; nous travaillons activement sur un visuel de remplacement pour les discussions pour lesquelles "on" a particip.


Merci  ::hola::

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Les icnes qui indique les discussions sur lesquelles vous avez particip (les enveloppes  smiley) ont t modifies conformment  vos souhaits.  ::ave:: 

 : discussion lue o vous avez particip
 : discussion lue, ferme, o vous avez particip
 : discussion non lue o vous avez particip
 : discussion non lue, ferme, o vous avez particip

Si vous ne les voyez pas tous, faites *Contrle F5* ici et cela devrait rsoudre le problme.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  :;):

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,
je reste sceptique sur le smiley

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Quel smiley ?

 ::fleche::  *Contrle F5* !

----------


## SergioMaster

> Quel smiley ?
> 
>  *Contrle F5* !


Ah, ben si on me cache des choses .... je me purge et je retire mon sceptique

----------


## Neckara

Je vais tre hors-sujet, mais je saisie l'occasion.

Cela pourrait tre bien d'avoir un bouton "s'abonner  la discussion"  ct de "rpondre  la discussion".
En effet, devoir faire "Outils de la discussion" -> "S'abonner  la discussion" -> "Confirmer", c'est dj 2 clics de trop.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Encore un petit effort, mha, car jaune sur jaune 

Pice jointe 453626c'est pas glop, mais sinon, les bonshommes c'est beaucoup mieux  :+1: 

Pourquoi pas vert et jaune ? Juste un essai car je rappelle que je ne suis pas graphiste :

Pice jointe 453630
En plus, "discussion non lue" en vert a pourrait vouloir dire qu'on peut y aller (bon, ok, c'est capillotract, mais a le fait  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Bousk

Je trouve la couleur ou le style du bonhomme bizarre..
Pourquoi ne pas se contenter de l'enveloppe ouverte avec la feuille quand on a particip, et la couleur jaune de l'enveloppe pour les nouveaux messages ?
La prsence de la lettre indique qu'on a particip ou non, la couleur l'tat de lecture. Le bonhomme est redondant avec la premire information, et donc dispensable imo.

----------


## dourouc05

Petit dfaut supplmentaire : dans la prvisualisation des messages privs, la bordure s'arrte en-dessous du titre (voir PJ). Oui, c'est du dtail  ::aie:: .

----------


## Sparky95

Bonjour,
J'aurais un ide d'"indexation de rponses" si je peux appeler a comme a.
a fait plusieurs fois que je fais des recherches et que je tombes sur des liens dveloppez et j'aurais comme ide que l'on liste un systme de rponse comme sur stackoverflow.
Il y  pas mal de poste qui demandent les mme choses parce que les gens ne trouvent pas clairement la rponse.
L'ide serrait que lorsqu'on mets le poste en rsolu il soit demand  l'utilisateur de mettre la rponse en entier  a question.
Cette rponse qui apparaitrait juste en dessous de a question ce qui permettrait (surtout lorsqu'il y a plusieurs pages) de trouver clairement la rponse.
Une ide pour motiver les utilisateurs  le faire serrait  nouveau un systme de points.

Une autre ide similaire serrait que l'on puissent lister via des "likes" apports aux rponses (le soucis actuel pour mettre a en place est que les gens ne "like" pas forcment les rponses).

----------


## dourouc05

L'ide a dj t voque, mais n'a pas (encore ?) t retenue : contrairement  Stack Overflow, un utilisateur ne peut pas diter les messages d'autres ; bien souvent, l'utilit d'une discussion ne relve pas d'un seul message, mais bien d'une srie. Les pouces verts et rouges servent dj  faire cette distinction : montrer les messages utiles, ceux qu'un lecteur externe devrait privilgier. 

Ou alors tu parles d'un systme o la personne  l'origine de la question doive rdiger une forme de synthse des rponses qui lui ont t apportes ?

----------


## emixam16

Je ne suis pas sur de ce que voulait dire Sparky.

Par contre, quand on tape le titre d'une nouvelle question, StackOverflow propose directement des liens vers des sujets similaires.

Une telle fonctionnalit pourrait  mon avis limiter le nombre de doublons (et triplons et plus), notamment pour les questions basiques sur dveloppez.

En image:


Bravo pour les rcentes amliorations de l'exprience utilisateur.

----------


## Sparky95

> Ou alors tu parles d'un systme o la personne  l'origine de la question doive rdiger une forme de synthse des rponses qui lui ont t apportes ?


Oui c'tait l'ide. que le crateur du poste une fois son poste rsolu ai la possibilit de dire comment il  rsolu son problme. Elment qui apparaitrait en dessous de la question. Ce qui ferrait gagner du temps lors de recherches rapides.  
Avec  la cl une rcompense de quelques points pour les motiver  le faire.
L'ide serrait que les questions-rponses servent galement de foire aux questions. Ce qui aiderait tout-un chacun et surtout les dbutant qui parfois galrent en anglais.

----------


## Bousk

Malheureusement
- de nombreuses personnes ne reviennent pas ou ne donnent plus signe de vie aprs avoir lu la rponse qui leur convient
- un trs faible nombre de personne fait une recherche avant de poster, ou vont voir les FAQ

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,
Je rajouterais que :
 - Il y en a certain qui ne mette mme pas que le problme est rsolu 
 - trs peu plussoie les rponses ce qui rend encore la chose plus complique.

En tout cas maintenant que je me suis habitu je plussoie une nouvelle fois  :+1:  le nouveau style (bon je me suis un peu battu avec google sur mon mobile mais gnralement comme c'est pas avec le mobile que je navigue dans les forums ...)

----------


## cchatelain

Chapeau bas, le design est effectivement fort sympathique. Flicitation  toute l'quipe pour faire vivre developpez.com  ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

et, non, ce n'est pas un poisson malgr la date.

J'ai trouv a dans le forum Delphi :


Pour tre logique (et plus esthtique), il faudrait a, mha :


Ou bien les points d'abrviation en haut galement, mais alors, il en faut *3* !

EDIT : ah, une prcision : c'est visible quand on consulte les discussions.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer, dj, une mise  jour. Il y a trois nouvelles colorations :


C'est bien, ces nouvelles colorations, mais a, alors ? 



> Bonjour,
> 
> et, non, ce n'est pas un poisson malgr la date.
> 
> J'ai trouv a dans le forum Delphi :
> 
> 
> Pour tre logique (et plus esthtique), il faudrait a, mha :
> 
> ...


Je le remonte parce que sinon a va passer  la trappe et finir aux oubliettes...

----------


## l_autodidacte

Je me rappelle que dans les FAQs, en plus des boutons *Sommaire*, *Prcdent* et *Suivant*, il y avait un bouton tout au dbut qui permettait de Tout dvelopper(intitul *++*) / Tout rduire(intitul *--*).

Actuellement, pour chercher une information, on est oblig de tout dvelopper manuellement pour y accder alors qu'auparavant il suffisait de cliquer sur le bouton (Tout dvelopper) pour avoir tous les titres/sous-titres  puis effectuer une recherche, dans la page en cours, sur le terme voulu.

Ce problme peut se poser pour ceux qui ne sont pas habitus  ces FAQs.

Ma question : Est-il possible de remettre ce bouton facilitant la recherche ?

----------

